# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  tạo list nhạc cho web ?

## caole1992

các bác giúp em, cụ thể là web của freevnn.com. cái của em:iamgianghen.freevnn.com
mới làm nên chưa đc gì hết.

----------


## congthanh2406

tạo list nhạc thì rất rất đơn giản thôi nhưng trang web của em đó không phải là trang web có thể coppy và paste list nhạc vào đó đc đâu
còn cách tạo list nhạc thì em cứ vào nhaccuatui.com tạo 1 tài khoản rồi đăng nhập bình thường tìm ca khúc mình thích rồi bấm vào chữ *thêm vào nhạc của tui*
cứ làm như thế với ca khúc khác là có 1 list nhạc thôi

----------


## abusayyart

em thấy rồi thì mới nói chứ, cớ thằng nó làm rồi mà, với lại cái web đó mà nó thiết kế đẹp lắm, em quên mất rồi, khi nào nhớ ra em post cho anh xem.

----------


## morningcity84

có hai kiểu là tạo list bằng tay khi ấy bạn phải viết bằng html .còn một kiểu là copy code có sẵn list từ các trang khác rồi điền vào khung tabble của trang web là được .như www.nhaccuatui.com là một ví dụ

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

tưởng làm bàng php thỳ tui ko giúp dc chứ bằng html thỳ pm tui giúp cho.
ym : traihatinh_timbanchat_1352

----------


## vietnhatglass

> tưởng làm bàng php thỳ tui ko giúp dc chứ bằng html thỳ pm tui giúp cho.
> ym : traihatinh_timbanchat_1352


thì bạn nói ở đây cho mọi người trong diễn đàn học tập

----------

